
Vietnam Doesn’t Trust Huawei - imartin2k
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/05/09/vietnam-doesnt-trust-huawei-an-inch/
======
zwaps
This makes complete sense to me.

The more China opposes the West (as some say), or acts
imperialistically/steals tech etc. (as other say), the more Vietnam will
become a viable trade partner for the West.

It is besides the point that Vietnam also has large ideological differences
that may materialize later. For now, these differences are inconsequential to
doing business. The risk of doing business in Vietnam, in terms of IP theft
and getting thrown out of the market, is a fraction of that in China.

China, however, needs and wants the West's business. If Vietnam gets cozy with
the West, to the detriment of China, Huawei - which is essentially a state (or
more correct, party) company, will act.

If anyone can absolutely not trust Huawei, it is other South-East Asian
countries!

~~~
anthony_doan
> The more China opposes the West (as some say), or acts
> imperialistically/steals tech etc. (as other say), the more Vietnam will
> become a viable trade partner for the West.

It's just one aspect. China have been aggressive between the borders and have
been trying to assert dominance for the Spratly islands.

Another aspect is that China is shifting to a middle class so their low labor
can't be forever, given other countries having much lower labor. I believe
this is a feature of globalization.

> If Vietnam gets cozy with the West, to the detriment of China, Huawei -
> which is essentially a state (or more correct, party) company, will act.

They've already been cozy. China's aggressive claim to the China sea around
there have forced many countries to cozy up with USA. Vietnam had a joint
military drill with USA a while back. The only one that buck this trend is
Philippines because they elected a guy who's crazy and into purging people.

------
anfilt
I understand why they would consider china their primary external security
threat.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-
Vietnamese_conflicts,_197...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-
Vietnamese_conflicts,_1979%E2%80%931991)

Also let's not forget how pushy china has been in West Philippine Sea ( _"
South China sea"_) east of Vietnam.

~~~
abrowne
It's longer than that, too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_domination_of_Vietnam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_domination_of_Vietnam)

 _The Chinese domination of Vietnam began in 111 BC, and is usually considered
to have ended in 938 AD. A fourth, relatively brief, 20-year punitive invasion
by the Ming dynasty, 400 years later, is usually excluded by historians in
discussion of the main, almost continuous, period of Chinese colonization from
111 BC to 938 AD, as is the brief occupation of northern Vietnam by Chinese
forces at the end of the Second World War._

~~~
anfilt
Also again look how insane china's claims are east of Vietnam.

[https://i.postimg.cc/3NLwVPGX/china-s-insane-
claims.png](https://i.postimg.cc/3NLwVPGX/china-s-insane-claims.png)

~~~
equalunique
Basically China is claiming the water that lies between two totally
independent countries.

------
netwanderer3
Viettel, the military owned mobile network in Vietnam, has chosen Ericsson as
their main partner to build 5G network. It is expected to launch next year and
potentially with unlimited data as well.

------
marktangotango
My understanding was South Korea has a policy of only allowing South Korean
owned and manufactured network equipment in bank, financial, and government
networks. Does anyone have any info on that?

~~~
matt4077
You should maybe try to find and/or include a reference for such a claim.
Because it sounds unlikely, borderline impossible. To actually work, it would
have to include all hardware and most software on any devices that have
access. So no Windows on any government or bank PCs in all of SK?

As it is, this comment, even if framed as a question, may well leave some
unfounded hypothetical in peoples’ minds, which of course some will repeat
more assertively.

~~~
marktangotango
I think most people would read “network equipment” as routers, switches, and
firewalls. One wonders at the intellect and motive of a person who claims PCs
are network equipment. On the network certainly.

------
twblalock
An important part of the article:

 _" The consensus in Hanoi is that Beijing is the nation’s primary external
security threat. China has a long history of imperialism in Vietnam and
invaded the country as recently as 1979 in support of the Pol Pot regime in
Cambodia, resulting in a brief war in which roughly 70,000 people died.
Although relations have improved since the 1990s, Vietnam remains highly wary
of its much larger neighbor despite sharing communist rule."_

There is a lot of distrust of China throughout Asia. Huawei is having an
easier time selling to Western countries than to China's neighbors.

~~~
cmsparks
There’s a lot of distrust from many southeast Asian nations due to the
conflicting territory claims in the South China Sea as well.

------
duxup
This would seem to be a question of history first more than anything else.
Vietnam has a long history of conflict with China and Chinese claims regarding
the south china sea claim a great deal of area off the coat of Vietnam.

------
gsich
Well, Vietnam uses metric anyway.

~~~
OrgNet
everyone does, even some parts (fields) of the US

~~~
HoochieKoo
U.S., Burma and Liberia the only three countries NOT using metric.

